# Worcester State Dispatcher I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher I*
Institution:
Worcester State University

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/21/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Company Description:

WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a liberal arts and sciences university with a long tradition of academic excellence dating back to 1874, as well as an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer that seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. Our workforce is dedicated to academic quality, student-centered programming, engaged citizenship, open exchanges of ideas, diversity and inclusiveness, and civility and integrity. We are looking for job applicants who share these values and commitment to our students.

Worcester State is centrally located in Massachusetts, about an hour's drive from Boston, Springfield, and Providence, Rhode Island. Our 58-acre campus is nestled in the residential northwest side of Worcester--the second largest city in New England and home to 37,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Over 6,000 of those students attend Worcester State--approximately 5,300 are undergraduates and 1,000 are graduate students. Learn more about us at worcester.edu/about.

Job Description:

OFFICIAL TITLE: Communications Dispatcher I
SUPERVISION RECEIVED: Shift Supervisor, following chain of command
SUPERVISION EXERCISED: May supervise student employees

General Statement of Duties: The Communications Dispatcher I primarily receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls and in-person reports from the community. The incumbent dispatches campus police officers to calls, monitors cameras, enters data into logs, answers the window, and writes parking passes.

Responsibilities:

(E) = Essential


(E) Receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls.
(E) Provides service window reception for purposes of information intake, parking pass requests, and general service.
(E) Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
(E) Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, and forward information.
(E) Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.
(E) Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
(E) Searches files, both paper and electronic, to obtain information in response to inquiries.
(E) Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.
(E) Monitors security cameras.
(E) Files, scans, completes, and processes paperwork as requested by supervisor and chain of command.
(E) Demonstrates civility and professional, customer-service oriented behavior, worthy of emulation by other staff and students.
(E) Responsible for contributing to the WSU Strategic Plan.
(E) Responsible for contributing to Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action objectives.
Performs other duties as assigned within the Communications Dispatcher I classification
Classification specifications are available at Employee Relations & Benefit Administration / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education

Requirements:

Required Qualifications:


Ability to sit for long periods of time and monitor multiple screens.
Ability to follow direction.
Ability to comprehend, prioritize, and relay information, at times under pressure.
Ability to communicate well, in both oral and written formats.
Ability to answer the service window to take in reports of emergencies, complaints, and offer other assistance to guests, including writing parking passes.
Ability to work overtime, extended hours, overnights, and on occasion, on short notice.
Ability to perform essential functions of the job with or without reasonable accommodation.
Ability to successfully pass a thorough background check.
Preferred Qualifications:


Associates (or higher) degree in criminal justice or related field.
Desire to grow in the field of criminal justice and interest in working towards a campus police officer role.
Additional Information:

Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community.

This is a grade 10, non-exempt, full-time (37.5 hours), benefited AFSCME position.

Bi-weekly salary is $1,380.81 (annual salary is $35,901.06) plus shift differential.
Work days are Sunday - Monday and Thursday - Saturday, 11pm - 7am. 
Days off are Tuesday and Wednesday.

Application Instructions:

All applicants must apply online at worcester.interviewexchange.com

Expected documents for submission include a cover letter, resume, and a list of three professional references with contact information. Applicants must complete the National Student Clearinghouse Authorization form or submit the official transcript of highest degree, if applicable.

All information that can be uploaded to one's e-account should be done so by the applicant; information which cannot may be faxed to 508-929-8163 or emailed to [email protected], or may be sent to the following address:

Executive Director, Chief Human Resources Officer

Worcester State University

486 Chandler Street

Worcester, MA 01602-2597

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Worcester State University

Online App. Form:
http://worcester.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=127148&jobboard=148

Worcester State College is an equal opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer. M/F/D/V. Minorities and Women are strongly enc


----------

